# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  بچه ها عمومیا رو چند درصد میزنید؟

## zahra noor

بچه ها عمومیا رو چند درصد میزنید؟ تو این لینک خبر بدید

----------


## Hellion

> بچه ها عمومیا رو چند درصد میزنید؟ تو این لینک خبر بدید


عربی 90 دینی 100 زبان 100 ادبیات 75  :Y (568):

----------


## zahra noor

آفففففففرین عالیه
چ رشته ای هستی؟

----------


## Hellion

مرسی آجی ... تجربیم

----------


## niـhan

ادبیات 60-80
عربی 50-60
زبان 40-50
دینی 40-80 :Yahoo (114):

----------


## SanliTa

> بچه ها عمومیا رو چند درصد میزنید؟ تو این لینک خبر بدید


ادبیات60
عربی50
دینی65
زبان30
تجربی
کدوم لینک من ک با گوشی اومدم لینکی نمیبینم

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

من واسه ادبیات کتاب قرابت معنایی هامون سبطی + زبان فارسی مهر و ماه + کلمات ادبیات رو خوندم و هنوز امید ندارم که 40درصد هم بزنم (همه چیز بجز املا و تارخ ادبیات رو کامل خوندم)
موندم شما به چه اعتماد به نفسی این اعداد رو میگید؟!!!

----------


## Hellion

> من واسه ادبیات کتاب قرابت معنایی هامون سبطی + زبان فارسی مهر و ماه + کلمات ادبیات رو خوندم و هنوز امید ندارم که 40درصد هم بزنم (همه چیز بجز املا و تارخ ادبیات رو کامل خوندم)
> موندم شما به چه اعتماد به نفسی این اعداد رو میگید؟!!!


باور نمیکنی کارنامه بزارم ؟ ما اینجا دروغ نداریم ... حالا تو کم کاری میکنی که نمیتونی با چند کتاب درصد بالایی بزنی یا خوب نمیخونی به هر حال موفق باشید

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

> باور نمیکنی کارنامه بزارم ؟ ما اینجا دروغ نداریم ... حالا تو کم کاری میکنی که نمیتونی با چند کتاب درصد بالایی بزنی یا خوب نمیخونی به هر حال موفق باشید


معلوم نیست که سوالات سخت باشه یا راحت
نمیشه با اعتماد به نفس الکی هم رفت سر جلسه
من سال قبل بخاطر اعتماد به نفس خراب کردم...

دینی گاج نقره ای رو 2 دور خوندم و اگه الآن کسی بهم بگه چند درصد میزنی میگم حدود 70٪
چون ممکنه سوالات مفهومی باشه!

----------


## Hellion

> معلوم نیست که سوالات سخت باشه یا راحت
> نمیشه با اعتماد به نفس الکی هم رفت سر جلسه
> من سال قبل بخاطر اعتماد به نفس خراب کردم...
> 
> دینی گاج نقره ای رو 2 دور خوندم و اگه الآن کسی بهم بگه چند درصد میزنی میگم حدود 70٪
> چون ممکنه سوالات مفهومی باشه!


به هر حال دادا هر کس تو یه درسی موفقه و درصد بالایی داره ... دو دور عربی کم نی واسه کنکور ؟

----------


## amin dehghan

ادبیات 60
عربی90
دینی75
زبان90

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

> به هر حال دادا هر کس تو یه درسی موفقه و درصد بالایی داره ... دو دور عربی کم نی واسه کنکور ؟


کسی که خوب بخونه 1 دور هم براش کافیه!

راستی: چرا زبان توی کنکور زیاد تاثیر نداره؟
مثلا اگه رتبه شما 20هزار باشه و 20٪ زبان هم به کنکور اضافه کنید همون 20هزار میمونید (20٪ زبان نمیتونه حتی رتبه شما رو 1000 تا هم جابجا کنه!)

----------


## Hellion

> کسی که خوب بخونه 1 دور هم براش کافیه!
> 
> راستی: چرا زبان توی کنکور زیاد تاثیر نداره؟
> مثلا اگه رتبه شما 20هزار باشه و 20٪ زبان هم به کنکور اضافه کنید همون 20هزار میمونید (20٪ زبان نمیتونه حتی رتبه شما رو 1000 تا هم جابجا کنه!)


والله دادا من زیاد نمیدونم ولی فک کنم چون میانگینش بالاس وضریب زیادی هم نداره واس همین

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

فکر کنم بتونم این درصد ها رو بزنم
دینی 70-100
ادبیات 30-50
زبان 0-10
عرعرعربی 0

----------


## joozef

ادبیات 60-70 
عربی 40-50 
دینی 70-80 
زبان 50-60

----------


## mojtaba20

ادبیات 60-70
عربی60
دینی60
زبان70-80

----------


## Black Swan

امروز سراسری خارج 92 رو زدم ...

ادبیات 90
عربی 34
دینی 80
زبان 80

----------


## roshana

یکمی افت کردم  :Yahoo (2): 
ادبیات 80
دینی 80
زبان 80
عربی 60

----------


## Black Swan

> کسی که خوب بخونه 1 دور هم براش کافیه!
> 
> راستی: چرا زبان توی کنکور زیاد تاثیر نداره؟
> مثلا اگه رتبه شما 20هزار باشه و 20٪ زبان هم به کنکور اضافه کنید همون 20هزار میمونید (20٪ زبان نمیتونه حتی رتبه شما رو 1000 تا هم جابجا کنه!)


به خاطر میانگین بچه هاس ...

شما اگه زبانو بالا بزنی زیاد به حالت فرقی نمیکنه ، اما اگه پایین بزنی میکشتت پایین..

حالا عربی و بیشتر ریاضی تو رشته تجربی برعکسه .. 
کم بزنی زیاد تاثیر خاصی نداره اما زیاد بزنی خیلــــــــــــــی تاثیر داره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## eli94

بین 70 تا 90 بستگی به تسلط... بیشتریشم عربیه اکثر اوقات..

----------


## design46

دینی 60
ادبیات 50
عربی 40
زبان 40

----------


## کتی ملیح

*ادبیات بالای 75
عربی حدود 30
بینش 85-90
زبان هم اگر وقت کم نیارم بالای 75*

----------


## MahMoUoD

ادبیات: 35-55
عربی: 30-40
دینی: 60-80
زبان: 60-80

----------


## Afsane-IN

فعلا
ادب 35 - 70 ( ادبیاتم خیلی نوسانیه !! )
عربی 60-70
دینی60-70
زبان بالا 80

----------


## _Rasul_

من

دینی و زبان 80-100
ادبیات 50-70
عربی 20-40 

عربی نخوندم کلا  :Yahoo (4):  نهاییم 20 هست ولی  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## likeastatue

درصد هایی که انتظار دارم: :Yahoo (21): 
ادبیات:45
عربی:80
دینی:70
زبان:60
و اما اون چیزی که در حال حاضر هستم:    (سنجش 11/2/94) :Yahoo (21): 
ادبیات:25
عربی:76
دینی:56
زبان:55
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## webadres

عمومی هام 
ادبیات 75 
عربی75 
دینی 87
زبان 90

----------


## pardis77

من سومم ولی تو قلم چی ادبیات 80
عربی 30
دینی 80
زبان 92

----------


## webadres

> عمومی هام 
> ادبیات 75 
> عربی75 
> دینی 87
> زبان 90


تراز عمومی های من بین 6700 تا 7000 هست ولی اختصاصی ام به زور به 6200 میرسه

----------


## pardis77

من اختصاصی هااااام افتضااااااحه 5300 چون اصلا نمیخونم ایشالله سال دیگه

----------


## zahra noor

بچه ها اوضاع احوال شما خیلی عاااااااالیه
من عمومی خیلی خوندم ولی چون تست نزدم درصدام افتضاحه راهنماییم کنید لطفا

----------


## darkman

خیلی خوبه که اینقد درصد عمومیاتون فوق العادس  ولی اگه بعد اعلام نتایج دیدین از هرکدم از درساتون یه 20 تا 30 درصد از اون چیزی که الان فک میکنین کم تر شده اصلا تعجب نکنین

----------


## MReza.k

ادبیات حدود 50
عربی خیلی نوسانیه درصدم ، سنجش قبلی 94 زدم ولی کانون هفته قبل 50  :Yahoo (113): 
دینی حدود 50-60
زبانم معمولا 90 ب بالا

بچه هایی که عمومیاشون قوی تره توصیه ای ندارن که بتونم تو این دو هفته عمومیارو ی کم قوی تر کنم ؟ چون ب غیر از زبان از بقیه شون خوشم نمیاد و معمولا تراز عمومیم خیلی از اختصاصی کمتر میشه  :Yahoo (101): 
ادبیات تا چن هفته قبل بیشتر قرابت میزدم تو ازمونا ، ولی چن روزه معنی کلمه و تاریخ ادبیاتم دارم نصفه نیمه میخونم . ولی احساس میکنم بیشترشون یادم میره
دینی هم تا دو سه هفته قبل هر شب یکی دو تا از درساشو میخوندم و تمومش کردم ، ولی خیلی از نکته هاش پریده از ذهنم

----------


## Shayanak

سلام يه نصيحت به بچه هايى كه امسال ميخوان كنكور ميخوان بدن.. زياد درصد هايى كه توى سراسرى هاى قبل ميزنين ملاك درستى نيست چون اگرچه خود سوال رو شايد تاحالا نزده باشين ولى تمام كلاس هاى كنكور و ازمون هاى ازمايشى بر اساس همون سوالا سوال طرح ميكنن ... پس قبلا باهاشون اشنايي. دارين. ثانيا استرس و خيلى چيز هاى ديگه سر ازمون ميتونن همه چيو تغيير بدن.. من خودم به شخصه اكثر درصد هام ٧٠-١٠٠ بود توى اين امتحانا ميزدم... ولى سوال هاى هر سال و جو كنكور كاملا فرق داره.. حتى با جو قلمچى و گزينه ٢ و ...

----------


## *Yousef*

عربی رو چطوری 80 می زنین؟؟؟  من 6تا ترجمه می زنم دو تا متن درک مطلب 1 دونه شکل,  2تا تحلیل الصرفی و 4تا قواعد, اونوقت درصدم رو 60 هست! یعنی شما میاین همه درک مطلبو می زنین؟  :Yahoo (21):  بازم میشه 68! دیگه چی میزنین که من نمیبینم بزنم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## آن شرلی

ادبیات : معمولا 70
عربی: 60 تا70
دینی: 60 تا 70
زبان : 40 تا 60 ( همش توی زبان وقت کم میارم  :Yahoo (114): )

----------


## parastoo17

ادبیا:50-80
زبان:90 به بالا
عربی 50-70
دینی 70-100

----------

